# 3.2 V6 Quattro v TTS - Which is the better ??..



## andy.roche74 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Looking for some advice please.

I'm thinking of upgrading my V6 Hyundai Coupe to a TT, but can't decide which one to go for.

I like the roar of my current V6, so I am looking for something that sounds similar, or better.

My budget limits me to a 2008-2009 model and I want an automatic.

At the moment I'm torn between the 3.2 V6 Quattro & the TTS.

Can anyone advise which is the best one to go for, please, & why ??... or is there a better model to go for ??..

I know the TTS is quicker & more economical, but other than that, I'm clueless.

Many Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Firstly welcome to the TTF. Have a read through the mk2 section, plenty of members in favour of both. Best thing to do is test drive both then get the TTS, sorry just joking!!!

SuperRS, I'm watching this thread


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If I wanted a Mk 2 & couldn't afford a TTRS, if would have be a 3.2, no cambelt or turbo to worry about, so has to be more reliable if a keeper, as mine would be.
Hoggy.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Is this a serious question or a wind up????

From a performance perspective be it in a straight line performance, cornering, driver involvement, fun or modding, the TTS is 10x the car the v6 is.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If I wanted a Mk 2 & couldn't afford a TTRS, if would have be a 3.2, no cambelt or turbo to worry about, so has to be more reliable if a keeper, as mine would be.
> Hoggy.


3.2v6 can develop expensive timing problems though, and is thirsty, under normal driving and hard driving.


----------



## Jamie3184 (Sep 12, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, If I wanted a Mk 2 & couldn't afford a TTRS, if would have be a 3.2, no cambelt or turbo to worry about, so has to be more reliable if a keeper, as mine would be.
> ...


I really disagree that it is thirsty under normal driving, yes under hard driving it is thirsty but i haven't found it thirsty under normal driving at all.

I have even managed just under 36mpg average in the V6, although that was driving carefully :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

To the OP drive both then decide ignore haters and wind up merchants.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Try them both out and make your choice

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

I tried both then went for the v6 and don't regret although the tts is still a smart piece of machinery it all depends what you want I like the grunt coupled with my miltek

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Ikon66 said:


> Firstly welcome to the TTF. Have a read through the mk2 section, plenty of members in favour of both. Best thing to do is test drive both then get the TTS, sorry just joking!!!
> 
> SuperRS, I'm watching this thread


Ikon has to be creating these threads just to troll super RS


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ikon naughty step NOW


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

V6 for me... The sound of the engine is soooo much better.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

To the OP

Contrary to what v6 owners may try to make you believe, do you honestly think Audi would make a S model that isn't better than a non S model in every way whilst charging a lot more for it?

There's a reason why v6 values are on their arse.

If you want a car that's a massive step up from your Hyundai forget the v6


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

As most (intelligent) people have said try both, I aim that remark at our resident troll. I'm afraid you are the only person who can answer the question. It's a bit like asking what desert you should go for - everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Proper bread and butter pudding

Has aRSe mentioned APR yet surely only a matter of time


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

No yet

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> Not yet
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

As already said test drive them both, try the TFSI model as well, that said a TTS will cost more to buy than the V6 so your budget has a part to play in your desision also.

To the resident tool, if you can't offer helpful advice then don't comment at all, you don't catch other owners slagging off the TTS or TTRS or other models in the range at every opportunity

To the mods, again and again we see these threads regarding vehicle comparison decent into utter drivel which is no help to the op thanks to one common denominator and this is allowed to happen, why should one twat be allowed to ruin it for so many others?

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't know why people get so wound up, life's too short.

My view is that RS does go overboard but he is only giving HIS opinion on some cars. It's not important in the grand scheme of things. Just ignore his posts if you don't like his views.

He does seem to be the only one subjected to personal insults and name calling however.

Which is worse?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Your spot on, trouble is his opinions are aimed at one particular model in particular and it gets a little wearing after a while !

It offers no help at all to the OP who has asked a genuine question

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

i think super RS is entertaining and adds flavour to the forum, sure he goes overboard towards the V6 but it is funny folk getting so worked up over his opinions.....Live and let live i say.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Dayer2910 said:


> i think super RS is entertaining and adds flavour to the forum, sure he goes overboard towards the V6 but it is funny folk getting so worked up over his opinions.....Live and let live i say.


You dont drive a V6 though, so you dont understand that he is damaging the perception and reputation of one of the models in the range.
RS has still too much time on his/her hands waiting for the pocket rocket to be fixed cos he/she has been bolting extra bits on to it cos it doesnt go fast enough for him/her.
And you should be careful yourself driving a yella banana..more suseptible to slipping round bends..  
Steve


----------



## leon1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

Everyone wants different things from cars.

If you drive like a bat out of hell constantly the TT-S will be quicker and more rewarding. If you do high miles it will also be more efficient, and hold its value better.

If you dont care about ultimate performance, a V6 is still a fast car, and the engine is brilliant, fantastic noise a turbo 4 pot will struggle to replicate. If you save £3-4k buying it and dont do lots of miles then double win isn't it?

I am a fan of a big engined car, it gives it character that you miss when you move to something else.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Amen ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Bouncedout said:


> I don't know why people get so wound up, life's too short.
> 
> My view is that RS does go overboard but he is only giving HIS opinion on some cars. It's not important in the grand scheme of things. Just ignore his posts if you don't like his views.
> 
> ...


Exactly I don't get why v6 owners get so worked up.

Is the TTS faster than the v6? Yes
Is it above the v6 in the range? yes
Is it more desirable than the v6? Yes
Was the TTS the first model considered to transfer the TT into a true sports car by the press? Yes

So why get so annoyed when people recommend the TTS over the v6.

The only reason I think why there is so much v6 bias is because there aren't that many TTS owners to balance things out.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Both excellent cars , the TTS is for sure the more overly sporting and is without doubt quicker but that V6 sure does sound nice.


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

It depends on what you want. There's something nice about 3 litre V6 normally aspirated engines which you don't get in little turbo-charged 4 pots. They're smoother and better balanced and deliver more torque at lower revs.

Unfortunately the government (and the daft EU) have decided that engines that deliver this amount of carbon dioxide are to be taxed into oblivion, despite the fact that the rising CO2 levels seem to have virtually no effect on climate - in fact it seems to be the rising temperature that's causing the rise in CO2.

Still, if you're in the market for a 3.2 this works in your favour. The s/h values have plummeted - future classic perhaps?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

SuperRS said:


> Bouncedout said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why people get so wound up, life's too short.
> ...


;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There is a rumour that VAG are looking at a new generation 3.0 turbo V6 which satisfies Euro emissions.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> There is a rumour that VAG are looking at a new generation 3.0 turbo V6 which satisfies Euro emissions.
> Steve


Doesn't the existing 3.0 V6 Supercharged engine already meet that criteria ?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> There is a rumour that VAG are looking at a new generation 3.0 turbo V6 which satisfies Euro emissions.
> Steve


Yeah basically just the 4.0v8 TT with two cylinders chopped off is pretty much confirmed for the next gen rs4

A turbo vr6 unit is rumoured


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

With the new Emission regs round the corner, maybe superchargers will have to be phased out or more compliant.
Efficient turbo FSi systems seem to be more friendly.
Its VW that are looking at the 3.0 TT as a possibility for the R Golf platform.
Steve


----------



## Outlaw (Sep 18, 2013)

If you are coming from a V6 that sounds nice you may be let down by the 2.0 TTS. The 3.2 VR6 in the TT is one of the best sounding 6s out there. If you hate turbo lag you may prefer the VR6 as well. I am so impressed with the VR6 in my TT I may have to hold off purchasing on the launch of the MK3. Hopefully the MK3 TTRS or the possible 3.0 VR6 makes its way to the states soon after launch.


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe Audi should look at developing a small V8 that can also run as a V4 when all the power isn't being used - so you get the best of both worlds. Daimler made a 2.5 litre V8 back in the sixties which was always reckoned to be a very nice engine.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Small capacity engines with a lot of cylinders never work well in a road car application.

Anyway Porsche yesterday debuted their new macan 4x4 with a 3.0T and a 3.6T


----------



## 8JVR6 (May 13, 2013)

It really depends what you are after.

3.2 sounds amazing, smooth and reliable, 6MT an option.

TTS is faster, easier to get higher horsepower. DSG only

Nevermind SuperRS, he is just mad his TTRS is missing a cylinder.


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> Small capacity engines with a lot of cylinders never work well in a road car application.


That's exactly where they do work well. The only problem was the fuel consumption which has become a critical factor nowadays, but the latest "variable capacity" V8s seem to have cracked this problem. Take the new SLK55 which has more power than its predecessor but over 30% lower fuel consumption. Mercedes don't make very good cars IMO, but they do make bloody good engines.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Small capacity engines with a lot of cylinders never work well in a road car application.
> ...


No low capacity engines with a lot of cylinders lack torque and are unnecessarily expensive that's why car manufactures don't make them.

As for Mercedes they make world class cars and world class engines, they always have done


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

8JVR6 said:


> It really depends what you are after.
> 
> 3.2 sounds amazing, smooth and reliable, 6MT an option.
> 
> ...


The 2.5 won world engine of the year
The 2.0t did too.

The 3.2 didn't win anything.

And the TTS is available in manual and dsg


----------



## leon1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

oh really???

http://www.carpages.co.uk/audi/audi-engine-of-the-year-14-05-07.asp



SuperRS said:


> 8JVR6 said:
> 
> 
> > It really depends what you are after.
> ...


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

SuperRS said:


> As for Mercedes they make world class cars and world class engines, they always have done


Yes totally agree in only that I hope you will buy one next and get out of the VAG arena, PLEASE.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

ChadW said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > As for Mercedes they make world class cars and world class engines, they always have done
> ...


Sorry, already got a c-class coupe aswell as the TT.

If I leave the VAG arena, who will be left to push the boundaries? You aren't doing anything for the vag tuning scene :-*


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

leon1984 said:


> oh really???
> 
> http://www.carpages.co.uk/audi/audi-engine-of-the-year-14-05-07.asp
> 
> ...


Your link says the 2.0t has own engine of the year, like I said :lol:


----------



## Stu1 (Jun 1, 2012)

This is real funi reading the debate about v6 -tts , I have came from a motorcyle background recently sold my bike I have always loved the look of the tt .I am at looking for a v6 or tts both are just amazing to look at so much better looking than usual what's out there super rs is throwing a line and everyone dives in funi ,so if anyone has a deep sea blue 3.2 low milage at a good price I'm your guy as I think tts prices are just to much at moment


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

SuperRS said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


So what if I am not. At the end of the day you just push the boundaries of being rude to other members on here IMHO.

PLEASE get that Porsche instead then. Don't tend to read the Other Marques section on here.  :roll:


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Stu1 said:


> This is real funi reading the debate about v6 -tts , I have came from a motorcyle background recently sold my bike I have always loved the look of the tt .I am at looking for a v6 or tts both are just amazing to look at so much better looking than usual what's out there super rs is throwing a line and everyone dives in funi ,so if anyone has a deep sea blue 3.2 low milage at a good price I'm your guy as I think tts prices are just to much at moment


It may be funny to some but to V6 owners on here it is just the plain boring same old drivel, for example how can a TTS be 10x better than a V6 I ponder. IT IS NOT FUNNY just plain stupid really. Then again so is most of the internet when it comes to humour. :roll:


----------



## TTV6 (Jan 3, 2011)

I drove the old mans tts for around 6 months when he was in Australia. Great car loved it. I went and bought a v6 my self because I couldn't afford the tts, and there's a big diffrence. The v6 is smother more refined amazing noise and not much diffrence in the way of power. My dad drove mine and was so impressed he sold up on the tts and got a v6 himself :lol: and got left with change  now we both got v6s and were over the moon. Great cars it's how the tt should be small sports car with a big heart under the bonnet and a proper stick shift manual Quattro. Can't beat it. Non of this turbo malarkey good old grunt!


----------



## Stu1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Chad definitely didn't mean to be funny as v6 is car I am looking for and has bags of character I met a owner today on the road while I was working and guy couldn't say enough about his car 3.2 loved it and he has owned for 3 years ,as for v6 -tts debate that's what forums are all about I used to get this on my ducati forum but it's the tt that speaks for itself


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

As everyone states they are very different to compare but also the fact that one is an S car and the other is not should also perhaps be considered. For example it is like comparing an S4 to a standard A4, would you do that? Not sure but perhaps cause the TTS (in std form) was only slightly faster than the V6  people tend to compare the two, which is a false start imho as one is an Audi S model with more tech which makes it still considerably more expensive.

Despite owning a V6 for 2 years now I STILL don't hanker after a turbo again (nor my old BMW Diesel for that matter  ) it may not feel as fast as when I first got it, as cars do that over time, but the sound and smoothness still excites and I would still recommend one if you can afford the tax (on the manuals and roadsters) and stick two fingers up to the EU emissions lot. 8)


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Stu1 said:


> Chad definitely didn't mean to be funny as v6 is car I am looking for and has bags of character I met a owner today on the road while I was working and guy couldn't say enough about his car 3.2 loved it and he has owned for 3 years ,as for v6 -tts debate that's what forums are all about I used to get this on my ducati forum but it's the tt that speaks for itself


no probs. but see my last post as I think the 'debate' itself is flawed really. Should we be comparing S and RS models on a like for like basis with the STANDARD TT range? [smiley=argue.gif] :?:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Just to expand on some earlier posts. The 3.0 V6 is already being used in the S5 and pushes 333bhp. The Golf R is a 2.0T 4 pot with 298bph. The Golf GTI uses the later EA888 running 217 or with the performance pack +10, 217 in total.
These maybe pointers to the mk3 units with the exception of the 1.8 and TDI units. Possibly using 'cylinder on demand' technology.
VAG may have been using main runners as mules for Audi, and its only when you start looking a bit deeper into say last gen golfs you realise just how dated the tech is in the current TT.
Back on topic, I would go for the TTS if funds permit. It's only the sound of the V6 on full chat that does it for me, everything else the TTS is a better driver.

Depends what you want from your car and this is of course only my opinion.

Happy hunting :wink:


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> No low capacity engines with a lot of cylinders lack torque and are unnecessarily expensive that's why car manufactures don't make them.


But people like the sound of V6s and V8s - that's why they buy them. Little 4 pots (or even 3 pots and 2 pots which are getting more common) make more sense economically, but some people are willing to pay for something a little different - it's called product differentiation.



SuperRS said:


> As for Mercedes they make world class cars and world class engines, they always have done


Bollocks - have you ever owned one? The SLK I had (which I bought new) was the single most unreliable car I have ever owned by a long way - and I include several Lotuses (3 in all). It also had the worst gearbox, the worst steering and was the worst made. After 4 years it was rusting on most body panels (despite being a second car that spent most of its time in the garage). The panel gaps were a disgrace. It was a pile of junk.

But the engine was superb.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

TTV6 said:


> I drove the old mans tts for around 6 months when he was in Australia. Great car loved it. I went and bought a v6 my self because I couldn't afford the tts, and there's a big diffrence. The v6 is smother more refined amazing noise and not much diffrence in the way of power. My dad drove mine and was so impressed he sold up on the tts and got a v6 himself :lol: and got left with change  now we both got v6s and were over the moon. Great cars it's how the tt should be small sports car with a big heart under the bonnet and a proper stick shift manual Quattro. Can't beat it. Non of this turbo malarkey good old grunt!


You certainly have a point there, I still have a soft spot for non turbo big engine manual cars, no machine intervention just simple unadulterated engine power at the pedals.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

No wonder the OP has not posted more than once.......


----------



## Jwilliams0805 (Nov 2, 2013)

3.2 v6 sounds awesome


----------



## TTV6 (Jan 3, 2011)

Jwilliams0805 said:


> 3.2 v6 sounds awesome


----------



## GStatus (Jan 12, 2013)

TTV6 said:


> Jwilliams0805 said:
> 
> 
> > 3.2 v6 sounds awesome


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > No low capacity engines with a lot of cylinders lack torque and are unnecessarily expensive that's why car manufactures don't make them.
> ...


If they are willing to pay for something different then what's wrong with the current formula. You have contradicted yourself.

Person A wants a v6 or v8 and are willing to pay for it, then they can have it, in the form of a big capacity engine. Car manufacturers won't start developing 1.6 v6 engines. It makes no sense at all.

And yes throughout my life from a baby to now my family have always had Mercedes cars. We have had no issues with ours, and Infact the c-class coupe I have currently is a lovely car. 18 speakers is nice


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

GStatus said:


> TTV6 said:
> 
> 
> > Jwilliams0805 said:
> ...


----------



## rene2br (Nov 8, 2013)

Different strokes -- but I'd go for the TTS.. Love living in the fast lane


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

[quote to ="SuperRS"]

Talking of enjoyment, how many miles have you put on your car this year ... :lol: 
I bet there's been more miles and smiles by others on here while yours has been in bits on the garage floor :roll:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

My trophies would suggest otherwise


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Templar said:


> [quote to ="SuperRS"]
> 
> Talking of enjoyment, how many miles have you put on your car this year ... :lol:
> I bet there's been more miles and smiles by others on here while yours has been in bits on the garage floor :roll:


It will be ready in a week or two honest just some unforseen problems (repeat until bored)

But for now I'm reliably informed he's in his Corsa playing his ragga in Staines Halfords car park Ayyyyyeeee.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> My trophies would suggest otherwise


Post up some pics, I'm interested in seeing the fruits of enthusiasm :roll:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Fruits of enthusiasm, is that what you call it?

I describe it more as a memento token of my victories whilst in wheel to wheel combat.

P.S

Jamman stop stalking my project threads you weird man.

And yes my car might have only driven 10 miles this year, but I'd rather 10 miles in a 650hp TT than a v6, wouldn't you agree?

Otherwise you are the kind of bloke who would rather have sex with Susan Boyle 100 times than making love to Nicole sherzinger just the once 8)


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Come on guys Super RS has done 10 miles this year in his TT, so like the last countless years has yet again by a huge majority this year won again.
/clap


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Another brilliant thread! [smiley=argue.gif]

OP get the TTS! You won't regret it!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Not a good advert for the RS if it only does 10 miles per breakdown.. :lol:

I've enjoyed my Susan Boyle in November, clocking up 3000 miles.

For the year I've only managed about 10k, which is about 100 Susan Boyles.. :lol: so your right Jason.
Steve


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

It hasn't broken down since it's been back on the road. It's just making copious amounts of power 8)


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

It's actually just a case of little man big car syndrome I suspect. :wink:

He actually has to go up on his bird and he'd need step ladders to have it off with Nicole Sherzinger.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

igotone said:


> It's actually just a case of little man big car syndrome I suspect. :wink:
> 
> He actually has to go up on his bird and he'd need step ladders to have it off with Nicole Sherzinger.


Hehe :wink:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nyxx said:


> Come on guys Super RS has done 10 miles this year in his TT, so like the last countless years has yet again by a huge majority this year won again.
> /clap


Nicely put... great cert and the only one I think we'll see.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> It hasn't broken down since it's been back on the road. It's just making copious amounts of power 8)


Which clutches or boxes don't like on an over boosted manual setup..maybe going to a 500 ceiling will give longevity until a decent tranny setup is found, which is difficult if you wanna keep the 4wd.
An S-Tronic setup is what you need but maybe your allergic to that suggestion.
Steve


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

igotone said:


> It's actually just a case of little man big car syndrome I suspect. :wink:
> 
> He actually has to go up on his bird and he'd need step ladders to have it off with Nicole Sherzinger.


Don't hate because your best years are behind you :lol:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > It hasn't broken down since it's been back on the road. It's just making copious amounts of power 8)
> ...


If I only wanted 500hp I would have just bought a TTS.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pushing the boundaries can be an expensive waiting game..I know.
Once you've got..if there is a solution ( maybe why JC got out) to a manual tranny, then you've got to overcome the prop shaft issues and rear diff.
Maybe only 10 miles next year..at least you will be consistent and you can enjoy your 10 seconds on Nicole again.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


Maybe more appealing the longer you think about it, but it won't have the..

Factor..


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Pushing the boundaries can be an expensive waiting game..I know.
> Once you've got..if there is a solution ( maybe why JC got out) to a manual tranny, then you've got to overcome the prop shaft issues and rear diff.
> Maybe only 10 miles next year..at least you will be consistent and you can enjoy your 10 seconds on Nicole again.
> Steve


JC always sells all his projects post completion. It's all about the build for him.

I'm not concerned about props and diffs. I don't need to launch everywhere I've got nothing to prove


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Pushing the boundaries can be an expensive waiting game..I know.
> ...


Have you got a project thread??


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Maybe more appealing the longer you think about it, but it won't have the..

Factor..[/quote]

Hahaha :lol: :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


You're such a c*ck it's unreal. [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## sawda (May 9, 2013)

The tts looks great, I love the v6 and the feel and sound of the engine. Only the ttrs would part me from the v6. In respect to price I feel the v6 was good value especially as a used car, engine has been faultless and feels like a rock. I love the tts styling maybe more than the RS as it's more understated. Personally I opted for a v6 and bought another house rather than an rs, next time it will be an rs though, rs5 or tt, curious to see what the mk3 has to offer. I havnt driven a tts but have driven the Tfsi... The 2.0 ltr engine dosnt do it for me, needs more depth to it... Each to their own, they are all great cars, I wouldn't complain if I had any of them 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Have you ever known anyone who says "I've got nothing to prove" actually having nothing to prove?


----------



## newStu (Oct 8, 2013)

I've got nothing to Prove - Let me prove it :mrgreen:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I'd call him a cu*t but he lacks both the depth and warmth


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Funny this discussion has just popped to the first page.

I've recently upgraded from a mk1 V6, to a mk2 TT. After looking at all sorts of cars.

The TTS i found boring, have to rev it to get it to work and in standard form only a few points of a second faster to 60 and a good 5 grand more expensive at least.

The V6 i found a great car to drive. Drivings more than just speed for me, the whole round full package. The low down torque coupled to a DSG box and that V6 sound. Sorry but that takes some beating with a 2L and a blower attached. Yes, there might be a few other features the TTS has on it to make it look a little nicer, or the white dial's inside. Not enough for me personally.

Exterior things can be altered, gogs has transformed his V6 with TTS parts, The TTS lacked a feel and all round i found a disappointing driving experience from 20k+ of car. If it's that much you're spending, work harder and buy an RS.

As i've managed to find a V6 with as little as 12k on the clock, it drives like a brand new car, with money to spare to make a TTS look silly with the addition of a turbo.

All my opinion of course. But a decision based on a few month's of car shopping and experiences.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

neil_audiTT said:


> Funny this discussion has just popped to the first page.
> 
> I've recently upgraded from a mk1 V6, to a mk2 TT. After looking at all sorts of cars.
> 
> ...


Don't you find the mk2 V6 a little nose heavy ?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

See, i never noticed this on my mk1, The steering felt faster on the mk2 so no. Cant say i have noticed.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I found the V6 pushed wide a little too easy for my liking the TTS on the other hand seemed better balanced somehow. The TTS does need a bit of a heavier right foot to wake it up and then it goes great.


----------



## sawda (May 9, 2013)

Neil you hit the nail on the head! Gogs car looks great and pushed me to do my own updating, I must be the only person looking forward to January as I got all the updates being done on my v6, can't wait  each to their own at the end if the day, all the cars have their own merits for what they are and what they cost, if everyone is happy with their car then that's all that matters right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Glad your happy with the move Neil, its a different drive to the mk1, many improvements I'm sure you'll agree, It may not have the iconic mk1 design but its a nice place to be 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

sawda said:


> Neil you hit the nail on the head! Gogs car looks great and pushed me to do my own updating, I must be the only person looking forward to January as I got all the updates being done on my v6, can't wait  each to their own at the end if the day, all the cars have their own merits for what they are and what they cost, if everyone is happy with their car then that's all that matters right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to seeing your car once you've updated, it will look awesome in that colour 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

gogs said:


> Glad your happy with the move Neil, its a different drive to the mk1, many improvements I'm sure you'll agree, It may not have the iconic mk1 design but its a nice place to be
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


Give it time mate, The mk1 wasn't much of a hit when it first came out. Only now 10 years later they're starting to become a memorable shape.

Mk2's one for the wine cellar. Let her mature with age. 8)

I pick mine up tomorrow! - Looking forward too it.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking forward to pics Neil 

Just in time for Christmas as well ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

2.5 Won engine of the year last year? Where was this I thought it was the ford 1.0?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

sico said:


> 2.5 Won engine of the year last year? Where was this I thought it was the ford 1.0?


There's more than one category for engine of the year.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

SuperRS said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > 2.5 Won engine of the year last year? Where was this I thought it was the ford 1.0?
> ...


Ah I thought there was only one overall winner.


----------



## Richiemcfc (Sep 22, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > 2.5 Won engine of the year last year? Where was this I thought it was the ford 1.0?
> ...


Correct!!

One category for 0-10 miles & one for 10 miles plus.


----------



## rober_golf (Nov 29, 2012)

patatus said:


> V6 for me... The sound of the engine is soooo much better.


+1


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

the ONLY reason I chose the 3.2 over the TTs is that the TTs is not available in stick in the United States. I love my 3.2 and it is hella fun on the track.

BMW haters club anyone?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

xpanel said:


> the ONLY reason I chose the 3.2 over the TTs is that the TTs is not available in stick in the United States. I love my 3.2 and it is hella fun on the track.
> 
> BMW haters club anyone?


I like my Bem as it's my daily, whilst the TT is now my toy.
It will munch big miles and give most trolls a fright, when needed.
Steve


----------

